# hows my diet??



## maverick15 (Jun 27, 2010)

currently 12.5 stone, around 5ft 8 and 22 years old.

heres my current diet:

*breakfast* 7.30

shake: 2 scoops of PHD whey, 100g oats, 1 pint semi skimmed milk, 1 banana

*Meal 1* 10.30

200g natural yoghurt, 50g fruit granola, 220g pre cooked mini sausages, 1 cheese string

*Meal 2* 12.30

pasta bake with 120g minced beef and cheese, total meal weight around 600g

2 small petit filous yoghurts

250ml fruit juice

*Meal 3* 3.00

CNP protein bar

250ml fruit juice

gym 5.30, protein shake after workout, 2 scoops with water and 40g oats

*Meal 4* 7.00

(varies) normally consists of large portion of chicken (250g) with rice and boiled veg (eg carrots, peas, broccoli)

*Meal 5*

shake: 2 scoops of PHD whey, 100g oats, 1 pint semi skimmed milk, 1 banana

works out around 3500cals, 300g protein 350g carbs.

Im looking to bulk however i dont have a massive appetite, especially when its hot, so i've tried to tailor my diet around foods i can eat easily, and foods that i can take to work in my packed lunch.


----------



## proteinassasin (Feb 9, 2011)

Where's your healthy fats? Look up sources of healthy fat and get them in your diet

Meal 3 isn't really a meal


----------

